
CMU 15-721 (Spring 2016) Database Systems - snaga
http://15721.courses.cs.cmu.edu/spring2016/schedule.html
======
curiousDog
Professors like Andy Pavlo are probably the best thing to happen in the
Database area. Existing DBMS courses are very outdated and most profs teaching
them lack passion. It's always the same boring exercises from the "cow"
textbook. In his words, he's "trill as fuck"

------
stale2002
From the syllabus:

" Trigger Warning: The material presented in this lecture uses explicit
language and discusses certain situations in database management systems that
may be triggering to some students."

~~~
ssijak
So sad that they are forced to put such "warnings" on this kind of courses.

~~~
shubb
I guess people signing up for a database course should expect triggers to
feature at some point

~~~
rdtsc
If they have to be warned about triggers what are they going to do when they
see a multi-page stored procedure :P

------
znpy
Awesome, I was just looking for a course in database systems.

It's a pity that Jennifer Widom's db-class isn't offered anymore in a
classical manner (I don't like self-paced minicourses).

EDIT: Oh, it's a course in database systems internals, not basics... Does
anyone know of a good introductory course in databases ?

~~~
chirau
Stanford had a great Introduction to Databases MOOC on Coursera a few years
back. I don't think it's still available on Coursera but you can still take
the self paced course directly from the Stanford website.

[https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/DB/2014/SelfPaced/abou...](https://lagunita.stanford.edu/courses/DB/2014/SelfPaced/about)

------
gamapuna
Thanks for posting OP, can someone comment on how this compares to mit 6.830
(hopefully someone who has taken both the courses :))
[http://db.csail.mit.edu/6.830/sched.html](http://db.csail.mit.edu/6.830/sched.html)
[http://db.csail.mit.edu/6.830/notes.html](http://db.csail.mit.edu/6.830/notes.html)

For folks interested there's another implementation specific db course
[https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs346/2015/](https://web.stanford.edu/class/cs346/2015/)
although the lectures are not on youtube

~~~
anonetal
This (CMU Course) is a graduate research-oriented course, with lots of
research papers as required reading.

6.830 is a standard introductory database course (although somewhat more
advanced than other introductory database courses like Stanford CS245, or
Berkeley CS186).

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Nicely designed pages, especially the Schedule one. 1996-clean, but with make-
up ...

Also got curious about the 'Piazza' top link, looks like an external forum
system:
[https://piazza.com/cmu/spring2016/15721/home](https://piazza.com/cmu/spring2016/15721/home)
(49 students, 273 posts, 3 staff, but nothing much public)

~~~
bllguo
Yep, piazza is widely used nowadays in universities. A board where students
can post questions and receive answers from other students, TAs, and
instructors. Not meant to be public.

------
nxzero
By taking this course and referring others to it you're directly supporting
CMU - and indirectly supporting CMU's activities related to breaking the
Internet for the FBI/US:

[https://www.google.com/search?q=CMU+TOR](https://www.google.com/search?q=CMU+TOR)

~~~
mafuyu
CMU SEI is more or less a separate institution that was founded with
government money. Very little relation to the workings of the school, but it's
still unfortunate that the work was done under the CMU name.

~~~
exelius
The SEI is located like a half-mile from the main part of the campus of the
school (it's basically on the campus of University of Pittsburgh). Some of the
professors in the CS department might work under SEI grants, but yeah, the SEI
is basically an independent research organization that is heavily government-
funded (like almost every research institution). They do a lot of non-evil
things too, especially related to the challenges of building and maintaining
extremely large applications (and the organizations that build and maintain
them).

Fun fact; their building was used as a police station in The Dark Knight
Returns.

